# Bee keeping class forming at usf



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

January 19 The Basics of Bees and Beekeeping
February 16 Setting up Your Apiary and Introduction to Integrated Pest management (IPM)
March 16 and 23 Building Your Hive (Come prepared with hammers, wood glue and hive kits)
April 27 (4th Saturday of the month) Install Your Bees
May 18 New Colony Check-Up
June 15 Native Bees and Building native Bee Habitats
July 20 Swarm Control, Second Hive Building Opportunity
August 17 Queen Rearing, Msaking Splits and Requeening
September 21 Honey Extraction
October 19 Varroa Mite Survey and Treatment
November 16 Wintering Your Bees
December 14 (2nd Saturday of the month) End of the Year Potluck!
* April and December are held on 4th and 2nd Saturdays, respectively
To reserve your spot, please call (813) 974-2329
for more information visit gardens.usf.edu and www.americasbeekeeper.org
These sessions emphasize hands-on learning in the USF BG's own apiary, and focus on the best management practices for keeping honeybee colonies happy and healthy.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Please contact the USF Botanical Gardens, 4202 E. Fowler Avenue NES107, Tampa, FL 33620 (813) 910-3274 or [email protected] to register. You can just show up for the first two months. 
Entrance is $10 or $8 for members.
Directions
From 1-275: Exit Fowler Avenue. Head east to Bruce B.Downs Blvd./30th Street and turn left. Go north one block to Pine Drive (1st light) and turn right. Go east one block to the first traffic light and turn left. Go north one block to the Garden entrance on left at the intersection with Alumni Drive. 
From I-75: Exit Fowler Avenue. Head west to Bruce B. Downs. Blvd./30th Street and turn right. Go one block north to Pine Drive (1st light) and turn right. Follow Pine to left and Garden entrance is on left at the intersection with Alumni Drive.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

USF Bee Workshops are in the news.
http://www2.tbo.com/news/news/2013/jan/21/memeto3-usf-program-feeds-beekeeping-buzz-ar-612289/


----------

